# Tour Packing



## Brandon Paul (May 31, 2017)

Hey guys,

I am about to be starting with Disney on Ice on an international tour. My only tour experience has been with RBBB, so I basically had my house with me wherever we went, so I haven't really had to pack lightly.

What would you recommend for a tour with a week at each venue. We travel mostly by coaches or sleepers and we will have half a mini for our personals. 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## JohnD (May 31, 2017)

Here are a couple of older threads:
https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/packing-for-a-tour.19454/#post-177243
https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/going-out-on-first-tour.39189/#post-339351


----------



## underlingsmprop (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey y'all!

I wanted to bump this as the company mentioned by the OP is sending out a ton of shows this year, and hiring a lot of techs. 

Some advice/food for thought as someone who's done this before: 


A company like Feld hires techs as W2 union employees. You don't need to travel any gear, as they will provide anything you'll need to make the show happen. They do a lot of international shows, so everything you can imagine needing to repair or maintain the show will be traveling with you by the company. 
As far as personal packing, here's some tips: 

You'll be flying a lot, so pack things that are easy to take across international lines and through airports. Keep your liquids sensible, and don't bring tools/knives with you. 

Do bring: 


Good headphones
Trust me, the skater/performers can get to be a lot, so having a nice pair of headphones for long bus rides and plane rides is a must. 


Nice clothes
Often you'll be asked to attend opening/closing parties where you should dress up. They also have Disney/Sesame/Jurassic people visit a lot and ask their folks to look nice. 


Sweaters
Planes an busses are always cold. 


Sunglasses
I use them instead of a sleep mask, as they pull double duty in my bag. Put them on with some headphones to nap during a bus or flight. 


Towel
As the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy says, always bring a towel. Many venues you play will be the only places to shower, and they're often sports arenas. While most do provide towels, they are like sandpaper. Bring a comfy towel to use when you play these venues. The wardrobe department travels their own washers/dryers, so if you make friends they will let you wash it. The towel also makes for a great pillow for napping in crates during a long day. 


Spare socks
Playing an ice floor means everything is wet. All the time. It's always freaking wet. Having a spare pair of warm socks to change into is a godsend. 


Lotion
If you're looking at an ice show, everything is wet. That means if you're working in a department where you run the show, you can expect to get pruny. Dry off and moisturize, or you'll end up with lots of dead skin cells. 

What not to bring: 


Your own hard hat.
The company is very specific about the kind of hard hat you must use and will provide one for you. 


Your own tools. 
Aside from a multi-tool or maybe a small knife, don't bring tools. They're heavy and will weigh down your luggage, and the company will provide them for you anyway. If you do insist on bringing personal tools, travel them in the crates once you're there, as some countries won't let you bring them in if they're in your luggage. 


Your own steel toes
This is a trick I learned; Feld will reimburse you for your steel toes, up to a certain amount. If you buy new steel toes when you arrive, you can turn in the receipt and get reimbursed. 


Spare chargers
Having a charger for your phone that you can leave in the crate at the venue is helpful, it means you don't have to carry your hotel charger back and forth. 

Other things to think about: 

It's great to tour with this company, you really get the chance to see a lot. Take every chance to go out and see the places you're in, because you'll spend many days locked inside an arena and start to go crazy. So when you can explore, do! Have fun!


----------



## TimMc (Apr 3, 2019)

Feld? I've never been an employee and would not choose to do so these days. I'm from the music touring industry and the treatment of technicians is night and day different. My experiences as an IATSE negotiator also has left a bad taste of Feld with me.

From my observations and anecdotal conversations with Feld employees, I'll say this - if you last more than 2 years your situation and pay will improve. It's like a 2 year probationary hazing, once you're out of that things get a lot better. That's kind of the way Vee (who Feld now owns) worked - if you passed the 2 year test you got a nice raise and a better title.

The rest - seeing the world, etc - is spot on.... IF you're sufficiently rested and able to do anything remotely tourist-related.


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 3, 2019)

TimMc said:


> Feld? I've never been an employee and would not choose to do so these days. I'm from the music touring industry and the treatment of technicians is night and day different. My experiences as an IATSE negotiator also has left a bad taste of Feld with me.



I'd say there are huge huge differences between the League producers and the Non-League producers and then the V Corp and Felds of the world and their treatment of technicians. You have to start somewhere, Feld is somewhere to start - that being said I don't trust any company that won't let a prospective hire negotiate their pay. It's been almost a decade since I last interviewed with Feld and it left a very very bad taste in my mouth. I've worked my way through all the major musical theater touring producers, and they all have their ups and downs. At least on a full League IATSE contract there are a whole lot of stipulations on crew treatment so life is nicer, the lesser contracts don't have a lot of it in place anymore.


----------

